# morning glory spillway



## deerbobby001 (Mar 26, 2011)

anybody know whats goin on at the spillway i seen a lot of people there from the highway anybody know what are they catching and what to use


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

same thing as all the spillways. Saugeye and Crappie. I know it's your first post, so I'm hopin you're not a lurker lookin for the easy snaggin bite........but that's what's bitin. anything you use for saugeye and crappie anywhere else will work. I use jigs with plastics for crappie.


----------



## Jeremy_84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely some saugeye being caught. My buddy caught a nice 5 lber the other evening there. He said there was another guy that caught one even bigger. He said if he would have brought all the ones he was getting bites from in, he would have limited in no time. That was a few evenings ago.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i was there last weekend and the saugeyes where stacked in there. caught 4 each of the 3 nights i was there. water is droping. i did see guys on the wall throwing blade baits and they were snaging more than they were catching. i would ask if they was catchin them or if they were snaged. the ones that were snaged and they did throw them back. i think if nobody was around they would have keep them. my buddy was there last night and seen a guy snag one in the stomach that looked to be around 6 pounds and he threw it in his bucket and my buddy asked why he was keeping the fish and the guy threw it back got in his truck and left. it gets to me when people snag fish and keep them. i understand that you will snag fish but you should not be doing it on purpose. i dont use blade baits simply because you do snag more fish than you catch. i use shallow diving crank baits and you rarley snag any because they dont get down on the bottom.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I know what you are talking about foxbites. It irritates me they do that. I do use blades down there, but I don't have much problem with snaggin them. I also don't jerk the rods up like an idiot like the ones trying to snag them do. They are in there feeding on the shad and love the falling blade. Good going on mentioning the snag to that guy! 
It's like that at Seneca too.

I'd suggest catching some shad and using them fresh for some saugeye. I've done that in the past and it was a blast!


----------



## deerbobby001 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't fish I can't even get a bite if I payed for it don't know what I'm doing wrong I been using spoons and jigs with twister tails and nothing is biting for my anyone got any tips on what to do or what not to do any help would be appreciated


----------



## deerbobby001 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't fish I can't even get a bite if I payed for it don't know what I'm doing wrong I been using spoons and jigs with twister tails and nothing is biting for me anyone got any tips on what to do or what not to do any help would be appreciated


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing things right. It's more of a timing thing than if you are doing it the right way or not. Keep trying and you'll get them. When the shad move out, so will most of the fish........

If you want crappie, just get some minnies and float them under a bobber. Try all around there. Anywhere there is a current break should work. Most of the time I throw a jig with a plastic on it for crappie, but you can't go wrong floatin a minnow


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

where is the m g spillway


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

It's the Salt Fork spillway.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks crappie cat. I only fish the lakes. I think i'll give some of the spillways a try this year


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you guys ever try th over spill pipe on the other side of the road. There are some nice crappie and white bass that hang out along the rocky side of the shore. Also seen Musky, Saugeye, and catfish caught there. Used to fish it when I would come back to Cambridge to visit.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Weds. 930 AM there wasn't much flow in the spillway- saw no cars anywhere around- DRE, used to hit that pipe alot!!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I was starting to think about hitting a spillway this weekend and it sounds like it might be a good time to do just that. I've fished at paint creek and never really had any luck so maybe I will try Salt Fork this time instead.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

TPfisher said:


> I was starting to think about hitting a spillway this weekend and it sounds like it might be a good time to do just that. I've fished at paint creek and never really had any luck so maybe I will try Salt Fork this time instead.


If you are coming from Cinci like your location says......you are wasting a trip. Gotta be good fishing closer to home


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

the Morning Glory spillway is at P-hill was there yesterday


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Critter Getter said:


> the Morning Glory spillway is at P-hill was there yesterday


I never heard of that one.....I assumed he meant Salt Fork since the ramp by the dam is Morning Glory


----------



## hutcheson101 (Mar 5, 2009)

went down today hit the colvert and the spillway and didnt even get a bit dont think the weather is quite right


----------

